

Ask HN: How best to socialize my new side project? - pharaohgeek

I&#x27;m in the process of applying the finishing touches to a new site I&#x27;ve developed.  I should be soft-launching it next week, taking a couple of days to tweak, test, and add some initial data to it.  After that, it&#x27;s time to do a formal launch!<p>The question is...  how?  This is my first &quot;startup&quot; endeavor.  The site itself is niche-focused.  Technology.  Primarily developers, sysadmins, and the link.  Aside from posting an announcement here on HN, how else can I get the word out?<p>I&#x27;ve got a Twitter account already setup for it.  It has a handful of followers, but no one influential enough to really drive traffic to the site.  Where else can I turn to put the word out?  Are there other social news sites I should post to?  Web directories?  Any advice?<p>Since this is my first outing on my own -- despite a 15 year career in technology -- I&#x27;d REALLY appreciate any advice, pointers, tips, etc. that you more experienced readers can provide.
======
programmer01
It is difficult especially for the techies. Can't help you much except for
wishing you luck. In my case, I got about 50% replies to the emails I had sent
but it's not even a tip of an iceberg.

Do you know of any people in the niche? Chances are we're going to like your
site because techies (don't like the word "geeks") get excited about
everything technological.

~~~
pharaohgeek
I do. I'll certainly reach out to them to aid in getting traction. It always
helps to get the word out as much as possible, though.

